# teething?



## sophie91 (Mar 17, 2017)

My 17 week old cockapoo pup has started leaving large wet patches around his mouth during his sleep and his mouth is always wet. His breath doesnt smell particularly pleasant either. I have checked his mouth and despite him being bit reluctant for me to do so I couldn't see anything out of the ordinary a apart from quite a few gaps. I haven't found any teeth anywhere though. It started two days ago. He has also stopped eating his kibble, however has not lost his appetite for treats, chicken, cheese etc. and I gave him some wet food last night which he gulped down. He is fine within himself regarding playing, behaviour and bowel movements. I wondered if his drooling and fussy eating may be due to teething? Has anyone else had this problem? If so - how long does it last?
TIA,
Sophie (first time puppy parent to Kenny)


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi Sophie!

Yes I remember this well with our cockapoo Henry (coming up for 14 months now). Around the age that Kenny is at now, I remember Henry having a constant wet mouth and chin. I wondered whether it would ever stop but sure enough as soon as he got his adult teeth it all went away. We found one or two teeth around the place, the rest he must have swallowed, with the exception of the one that he walked up to me and dropped at my feet one time! The new ones grow through pretty fast I noticed, I think it was all done within a month at the longest. I would say just make sure he has enough suitable things to chew on to relieve the pain. Try popping some treats in a wet tea towel, knot it with the treats inside, and pop it into the freezer. Once frozen (it doesn't freeze rock solid) take it out and let Kenny have a chew on it. 

With regards to eating, Henry wasn't all that bothered about food when he was little – we tried a couple of different brands before finding the one he now loves (Akela dry food), but it sounds like Kenny is suffering with his teeth a bit rather than just being fussy in general. I think carry on doing what you're doing – it's a telling sign that he ate the wet food, less pain on the teeth. Probably not the best time to change his diet, especially if he is happy in himself and healthy in all other ways.

I hope that helps xx


----------



## Rosiepoo (Dec 13, 2016)

My Rosie is teething at the minute she is 19 weeks. Playing with her ball (soft rubber) there I noticed a spot of blood on the floor and on checking her mouth one of her canine teeth (fang) has come out even though her incisors are still there. I thought the incisors were the first to go! Does it matter or should I make sure she only has softer things to chew whilst teething.


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

I would say not to worry. As long as the things she has to chew are suitable for puppies as per the packaging, you'll be fine. She won't chew anything that increases the pain. They'll drop out all over the place but new ones will grow through really quickly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

